# Homeschooling in Italy



## JalfreziDaisy

I am curious if anyone has, or knows of anyone that has, homeschooled in Italy? 

I have 3 children ages 14,12 and 10. They have been homeschooled their whole lives - something I never even entertained prior to moving to the US - and we intend on completing their education at home unless they decide otherwise.
Now we are tossing around the idea of moving to Italy in 4-5 years, so my eldest daughter will be college age (she wants to travel aboard to study which is how this whole conversation came about), with my son not far behind.
I know that homeschooling is legal in Italy so I am not so much worried about that part, although I have heard horror stories about the intervention of the authorities!
I am hoping for some insight from others on how this affects (or not), their entrance to University in Italy? Tests or exams that they may need to take? They are bilingual: fluent in reading and writing: speech is a little stilted as it is hard to practice sometimes, but they have studied the written language since they were small.

Any thoughts or feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pudd 2

JalfreziDaisy said:


> I am curious if anyone has, or knows of anyone that has, homeschooled in Italy?
> 
> I have 3 children ages 14,12 and 10. They have been homeschooled their whole lives - something I never even entertained prior to moving to the US - and we intend on completing their education at home unless they decide otherwise.
> Now we are tossing around the idea of moving to Italy in 4-5 years, so my eldest daughter will be college age (she wants to travel aboard to study which is how this whole conversation came about), with my son not far behind.
> I know that homeschooling is legal in Italy so I am not so much worried about that part, although I have heard horror stories about the intervention of the authorities!
> I am hoping for some insight from others on how this affects (or not), their entrance to University in Italy? Tests or exams that they may need to take? They are bilingual: fluent in reading and writing: speech is a little stilted as it is hard to practice sometimes, but they have studied the written language since they were small.
> 
> Any thoughts or feedback would be greatly appreciated.


please in my opiniun dont do it they will mix in better if they go to a italian school


----------

